# Mách Mẹ Cách Chọn Nệm Cho Bé



## Dungtran (27/2/20)

Sự phát triển cũng như khai mở những tiềm năng của bé luôn là mối quan tâm hàng đầu của bố mẹ. Ngoài việc lựa chọn, bổ sung những thực phẩm, sữa tốt nhất thì giấc ngủ cũng là một trong mối quan tâm lớn. Việc Mẹ chọn đúng nệm sẽ giúp bé luôn được thoái mái cho từng giấc ngủ.

Không phải cứ nệm mắc tiền sẽ đem lại sự thoái mái lớn cho người dùng, mà sự thoái mái nằm ở sự phù hợp với từng thể trạng mỗi người, và đặc biệt hơn là ở bé nhỏ, nệm phải luôn đảm bảo cho sự phát triển và định hình khung xương ngay từ thủa ban đầu. 





​
*Vì sao giấc ngủ quan trọng cho bé*
Giấc ngủ là một trong những nhu cầu thiết yếu cần được đáp ứng để đảm bảo cho sự phát triển cũng như khai mở những tiềm năng của trẻ.

Ngủ đủ giấc sẽ trẻ tăng khả năng tập trung, luôn tỉnh táo và thông minh.
Là vai trò quan trọng trong sự phát triển về thể chất và tinh thần của trẻ. Giúp trẻ luôn phấn khởi, hoạt bát và tăng cường phát triển chiều cao.
Cáu gắt, quá hiếu động, béo phì là một trong những lý do trẻ thiếu ngủ.

Như đã nói, giấc ngủ có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến sự phát triển của trẻ và thời gian ngủ lại càng không phải là thước đo cho chất lượng giấc ngủ mỗi ngày. Nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, các tư thế ngủ và sự thoải mái trong giấc ngủ có tác động rất lớn đối với sự phát triển trí não và xương khớp, vậy nên chọn “nệm” thế nào mới đúng, để luôn đem lại giấc ngủ tròn trịa, đảm bảo cho sự phát triển của bé bây giờ cũng như sau này???

*NÊN CHỌN NỆM CHO BÉ THẾ NÀO?*

*Nệm có độ thông thoáng tốt*
Thông thường trẻ hay bị mồ hôi trộm gây ra tình trạng rôm xảy, mẩn ngứa vì vậy chọn một tấm nệm có độ thông thoáng tốt sẽ hạn chế tối đa được tình trạng phổ biến này.
Thêm nữa, do nhiệt độ cơ thể bé hay thay đổi, do đó một tấm nệm có khả năng hút ấm và có độ thông thoáng cao sẽ giúp bé có giấc ngủ ngon hơn.

*Lựa chọn nệm có độ phẳng và vững chắc*
Đa số mọi thường có ý nghĩ, một tấm nệm mềm sẽ tốt hơn cho khung xương đang phát triển của trẻ, nhưng sự thật là:Nệm quá mềm sẽ là ảnh hưởng lớn đến khung xương của bé, độ trũng, êm ái quá lớn sẽ làm biến dạng khung xương hay có thể làm ảnh hưởng cho sự phát triển xương.
Thêm nữa, nệm có độ cứng lớn cũng khó có thể cho bé có giấc ngủ tròn trịa, bởi nệm cứng khó có thể gây ra cảm giác thoải mái, dễ gây ra tình trạng mỏi lưng hay cơ đứng xương.
Một tấm nệm vừa có độ phẳng và độ cứng nhất định sẽ giúp bé phát triển tốt và có những giấc ngủ ngon hơn.

*Lựa chọn bởi nhà sản xuất uy tín*
Để đáp ứng được tất cả các yếu tố trên, thì việc chọn một nhà sản xuất uy tín là yếu tố quan trọng nhất. Chỉ với nhà sản xuất uy tín mới có những sản phẩm chất lượng và đảm bảo được sự vận hành trơn chu của sản phẩm cũng như đảm bảo được chất lượng trong thời gian dài.

Nệm có bảo hành, chỉ những nhà sản xuất uy tín và chất lượng mới đảm bảo cho chất lượng sản phẩm mình làm ra, vì vậy mẹ nên chọn những sản phẩm có bảo hành hoặc tem QR, là chứng nhận bởi bộ công thương, kiểm định cho chất lượng sản phẩm được bán ra thị trường.






_Chứng nhận chuẩn hợp quy CR là yếu tố để xác minh rằng sản phẩm đã qua kiểm định và bảo đảm cho sức khỏe người dùng_​
*CHỌN NỆM NÀO CHO TRẺ*

*Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*
Nệm cao su thiên nhiên có chất liệu từ 100% thiên nhiên, nên nệm luôn đảm bảo về sức khỏe cho người dùng và nệm lại luôn đạt chất lượng cao về độ đàn hồi và êm ái, cùng nhiều tính năng nổi bật nên nệm luôn là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho bé.

Đồng thời, nệm cao su thiên nhiên còn được thiết kế với 2 bề mặt là những lỗ tròn nhỏ, khiến bề mặt nệm luôn được thông thoáng, bề mặt tiếp xúc sẽ khó gây ra hiện tượng nóng hầm lưng, không gây ra tình trạng rôm xảy làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của trẻ.

Độ kháng khuẩn tự nhiên của cao su thiên nhiên luôn được đánh giá cao, côn trùng, vi khuẩn khó có thể ẩn nấp, làm tổ, cho mẹ yên tâm cho giấc ngủ cũng như bị cắn đốn bởi các côn trùng.

*Nệm cao su tổng hợp*
Cũng thuộc một trong những dòng nệm cao su. Nệm cao su tổng hợp lại có những đặc biệt riêng biệt. Là dòng cao su, nhưng nệm vừa có độ cứng đặc trưng của nệm bông ép, độ cứng vừa phải giúp nâng đỡ tốt cơ thể, lại có độ mềm mại, đàn hồi vừa phải của nệm cao su thiên nhiên. Thêm vào đó là sự thông thoáng, bỏ đi những tình trạng bí bách lưng, kháng khuẩn tuyệt đối của lớp áo nệm độc đáo của 4D Spacer.

*Nệm bông ép*
Là dòng nệm phổ thông trong tất cả các dòng nệm hiện nay. Với nệm bông ép không những đáp ứng được độ cứng vừa phải giúp nâng đỡ khung xương, bảo đảm cho sự phát triển, lại vừa nhẹ nhàng, dễ dàng di chuyển và sinh hơn. Thêm nữa nệm lại có thiết kế dạng gấp 3, cho bạn thoái mái trải dưới sàn nhà cho bé nằm chơi, lại có thế dễ dàng gấp gọn lại để bảo quản.

*Phụ Kiện Cho Bé – Thêm Thời Gian Cho Mẹ*
*Ga chống thấm*. Là sản phẩm hạn chế tối đa khả năng thấm hút nước bởi nhận thức hay những trò chơi của trẻ, cho Mẹ vệ sinh chăn ga nhanh chóng. Thêm nữ, những ga giường của Tatana còn đa hình, đa sắc phù hợp mọi không gian phòng ngủ.






_Ga chống thấm với họa tiết ngộ nghĩnh sẽ làm nổi bật căn phòng bé_​
*Bảo vệ nệm*. Với ga bảo vệ nệm, không chỉ giúp bảo vệ tấm nệm bởi những tác nhân bên ngoài, mà ga bảo vệ còn có độ dày lý tưởng, giúp cho bề mặt nệm trở nên mềm mại hơn, thêm vào đó là khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi, thông thoáng, tính kháng khuẩn cao của ga chống thấm cũng luôn được đánh giá cao.

Với những gợi ý trên từ Tatana, hi vọng sẽ giúp mẹ có những lựa chọn nệm đúng cách, giúp cho giấc ngủ của bé luôn đạt chuẩn chất lượng.


----------

